# Wolfwood Rally



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It has been officially WRITTEN somewhere here on Outbackers.com that ANY gathering of 2 or more Outbackers makes it a Rally. There are, of course, various categories of "Rally" ... but I will leave that to the Important People (Admins or Modse) to repost ( .... after all - they do need _SOMETHING_ to do, right ) At any rate, Wolfwood hosted her 13th Gathering of the Faithful last evening when NavyCranes stopped at Wolfwood on their way from the PA Rally to NovaScotia and the egregg57s joined us a bit later.

It was great to meet Bob, Teresa, and the boys, again ... having met the 1st time last summer at the Gettysburg Rally. Teresa's mom has also now joined them from CA and is a simply delightful woman who has JUST entered the world of retirement ... AND full-time grandmothering







Oh - and her name is "Judy"







How much more perfect can life be?







Some swam, some sat and talked, boys played with dogs playing with boys (they ALL got pretty tired!!!), Teresa FINALLY got to sit, Bob got a non-Navy shower, bug-spray was put to good use, and we all had a delightfully relaxed outside dinner followed by desert around a quiet fire in the WolfwoodPatioPit. *THIS* is *EXACTLY* what we had in mind when we designed & built Wolfwood years ago and we are THRILLED to have Outbackers come by for a night or more ANYTIME they're passing thru (ergo: the planned NE Acadia Rally stop-over in August))

The NavyCrane Clan was gone before we got up this morning - the dogs didn't even hear them pull out - but rumor has it that they may stop here on their way home, too. Sure hope so - we had a really nice evening and would love to do it all again!! Have a GREAT trip!!! Travel Safe!!

<I think Wolfwood now holds the official title for Most Rallies Held







>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

AWESOME!! Sounds like a perfect evening! I can't believe how exciting it is and how much it kind of restores your faith in mankind (at least for me) to meet face to face with a fellow Outbacker! We have been lucky enough to have 2 of these rallies at Ember's Garden and like you, look forward to many more!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolfwood should be on every Outbackers "To Visit" List!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I second that. We have had two wonderful overnights at Wolfwood.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

x3. We have spent 3 beauiful nights in the SE NH estate of Wolfwood. and as for hook ups and amenities, they have nothing but the best of everything.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you. You're all very kind. We've LOVED having all of you AND the dogs!!! And it is a blessing to have a friend like Eric living right around the corner!!!

Actually, this summer has now tossed Wolfwood into an entirely NEW category.... To the 13 of the original post here, add 4 more separate visits ---- MaeJae, Joonbee (2x), & Swanny. That would be 17 - - - - WOW!!!! What a WONDERFUL year this has been!!!! (The # gets to grow even more if we count the Winter Storage of the egregg57 Rolling Suite)

AND, to top that off, #18 happens when DoxieDogLoverToo (and DH Rick) arrive from the PNW (Washington State) !! They flew into NYC last week & have been playing in Boston this week. They arrive here sometime tomorrow. We've got a Whale Watch planned for Saturday & a Rally on Sunday (complete w/ PotLuck AND surprise guests). Then we head to the mountains (Mon - Fri) where we hope to see plenty of moose, color, and a bit more of New England's sites!!

Rally surprise guests??? Yeah, well - Doxie has NO idea who will be here







She sure has been trying to get that info out of me, tho'







silly threats and all - and, I think, is about ready to explode but, NOPE, NO DEAL!!! She'll have to wait (and THEN figure out if they are all actually wearing their own nametags....







) There are even a few of *them* coming in Saturday and staying over with their TTs!!! (Doug - that makes it a REAL RALLY, right? Not just a mini or quasi-mini or any of those other miscellaneous classifications .... right









We'll let you know who was here AFTER the Rally. I'll bet T. will have a few photos to share, too


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Judi is mean! just plain mean!







I am sure I will mess up names! This isn't fair! I will be not be able to think on the spot! You should tell me who is coming, I can look them up and find faces and then you can't laugh at me! arrrrggghhhh!

Really looking forward to meeting everyone! keep in mind that Rick does not follow Outbackers or Facebook so he is totally in the dark, poor guy! he REALLY has no clue!

NY was amazing, wow , what a place! Times Square is incredible, soooo many people.The subway is fun (and scary-sorta!) Squeezed as much into 4 days as we could, simply not enough time. We were hoping to link up with Joonbe but he had sick kids and couldn't make it







.

Our weather was mostly perfect! I say mostly, cuz when it did rain, it poured. During on such downpour we darted into a building that ended up being a headshop. My first time in one. OMG, things you smoke should't be shaped like things you don't. Lordy lordy. My eyes were bugging out for sure. Saw things I didn't need to see.

We are now in Boston and leave tomorrow for Wolfwood!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am starting to regret driving straight through............. I may need ot hook up the camper and go for a ride...........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am never ever leaving Wolfwood. Period. End of story. Well, at least until the snow flies









This is heaven on earth, wow, what a place!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know if I'll ever get that far north, but if I do, I must stop at wolfwood!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

It is a must stop!!

So Doxie, who was at your Wolfwood party? Safe travels up north tomorrow and I am still very sad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if anyone is on Facebook, I am Tawnya Olivo Marquette. I have all the pics on there but you have to friend me cuz pics are blocked from anyone else. We are not Lincoln and not sure when I get anymore pics done.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if anyone is on Facebook, I am Tawnya Olivo Marquette. I have all the pics on there but you have to friend me cuz pics are blocked from anyone else. We are not Lincoln and not sure when I get anymore pics done.


That might be enough incentive to get Joonbee signed up on FB


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> if anyone is on Facebook, I am Tawnya Olivo Marquette. I have all the pics on there but you have to friend me cuz pics are blocked from anyone else. We are not Lincoln and not sure when I get anymore pics done.


That might be enough incentive to get Joonbee signed up on FB
[/quote]








pressure is on. maybe


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> if anyone is on Facebook, I am Tawnya Olivo Marquette. I have all the pics on there but you have to friend me cuz pics are blocked from anyone else. We are not Lincoln and not sure when I get anymore pics done.


That might be enough incentive to get Joonbee signed up on FB
[/quote]








pressure is on. maybe








[/quote]
do it!! do it! BTW- tell Kristin we are gorging ourselves on Maple Cream Cookies. Neener! ( we are in Qubec today)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! what a great bunch of people! Totally loved meeting some New England Outbackers! Nice, nice, nice people! Wolfie woudn't tell me who was coming and beleive me, I was VERY surprised! I knew Eric (Egregg) would be there but the rest I couldn't have even guessed! Thank you all for coming to Wolfwood, it was a pleasure meeting all of you and thank you Kathy and Judi for doing it!









I may have to try a couple times to get the link right.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

still trying...it won't let me....sit tight


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wolfwood Rally

does this work?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup it works. Looks like the Acadia Rally follow up and a definate good time. Glad you guys had such a great time and got to see "most" of what you wanted to see and do.

REALLY REALLY hate that we missed ya guys, but at least we have something to look forward to your next trip out or our trip one day out west.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Yup it works. Looks like the Acadia Rally follow up and a definate good time. Glad you guys had such a great time and got to see "most" of what you wanted to see and do.
> 
> REALLY REALLY hate that we missed ya guys, but at least we have something to look forward to your next trip out or our trip one day out west.
> 
> Jim


yeah, we were really disappointed that it didn't work out either







. Yep we will try for next time! I really want to go back to New England. I was wowed!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yup it works. Looks like the Acadia Rally follow up and a definate good time. Glad you guys had such a great time and got to see "most" of what you wanted to see and do.
> 
> REALLY REALLY hate that we missed ya guys, but at least we have something to look forward to your next trip out or our trip one day out west.
> 
> Jim


yeah, we were really disappointed that it didn't work out either







. Yep we will try for next time! I really want to go back to New England. I was wowed!
[/quote]

Cool. I have the birth of our kids over the last few years to look forward to, now I already got something to wish, hope and look forward to next year.

YEAH


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Yup it works. Looks like the Acadia Rally follow up and a definate good time. Glad you guys had such a great time and got to see "most" of what you wanted to see and do.
> 
> REALLY REALLY hate that we missed ya guys, but at least we have something to look forward to your next trip out or our trip one day out west.
> 
> Jim


yeah, we were really disappointed that it didn't work out either







. Yep we will try for next time! I really want to go back to New England. I was wowed!
[/quote]

Cool. I have the birth of our kids over the last few years to look forward to, now I already got something to wish, hope and look forward to next year.

YEAH
[/quote]


----------

